# New Hyside dealer in Pennsylvania



## recall1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey, this is Sean Williamson from Short Arm Boatworks. I'm a brand new retailer of Hyside boats in Pa., and even though were just starting out we've had a lot of good feedback so far. All our boats come direct from Hyside so that means you get the Hyside 5 year limited warranty and since you took a chance and bought from someone trying to break into the business your going to get a minimum of $100.00 off retail prices(more for the larger, more expensive boats) and free shipping east of the mississippi($75.00 for the rest of CONUS). As I said we are new and our website is "on again off again" but you can simply check the Hyside site to decide which boat you like and email me with your choice, and I will always beat their prices. We are an authorized dealer so returns and warranty are no problem. Drop me a line [email protected] or check in on the site to see when it's up shortarmboatworks.com . Thanks.


----------

